# Watches Question



## W7 PMC

I think i asked this question a couple of months ago, however i can't find that thread so having now decided to aquire a decent timepiece i wanted some advice from the many watch gurus on here.

My budget is no higher than Â£2K & i've looked at a TAG Carrera for about Â£1500 & a Breitling (something or other) which was just under Â£2K.

I like bracelet watches & want something fairly substantial & stylish but not huge. No interest in Rolex & my budget would only secure even a half decent one. I like Brietling & TAG, but no real knowledge of other brands so open to suggestions & the best places to purchase?

Cheers


----------



## TTwiggy

Have you looked at Omega? There are a couple of new seamaster designs that have recently come out... For choice the best bet would be somewhere like watches of switzerland on oxford street, but if you want a deal, try Austin Kay in the strand (I got a brand new seamaster auto there a few years back for 900quid )....


----------



## alexasTT

ive got a tag carrera and an omega speedmaster anniversary edition moon watch both great watches but find i wear the tag more due to the omega getting marked more often when wearing it every day.

derek


----------



## DW225

Tag Monaco with the stainless bracelet?


----------



## Kell

I thought you said you'd never spend more than Â£150 on a watch?

Regardless, the best deals tend to be through Duty Frees - though you can get some good prices if you're not fussy about what you want - ie happy to have 'a' Tag Heur rather than a Specific Tag. My missus managed to pick up a really nice looking Tag a couple of years ago for a third of the price - simply because they were discontinuing that face colour (but not that model).

Personally I prefer Breitling to Tag simply because at that time virtually everyone was buying Tags.

One thing I would say though is that if you only buy one good one (like I've done) be careful of getting a one that's too big. I don't wear suits that often, but when I do, my Breitling - at 14mm thick - doesn't always go under the cuffs of a dress shirt.


----------



## davidg

My neighbor is a jeweler in southport pm if you want his addy I'm sure he would sort somthing out ,


----------



## BAMTT

I'm know horologist, but the Guys i work with are and this http://watches.co.uk/ is one of their favs FWIW


----------



## garyc

W7 PMC said:


> I think i asked this question a couple of months ago, however i can't find that thread so having now decided to aquire a decent timepiece i wanted some advice from the many watch gurus on here.
> 
> My budget is no higher than Â£2K & i've looked at a TAG Carrera for about Â£1500 & a Breitling (something or other) which was just under Â£2K.
> 
> I like bracelet watches & want something fairly substantial & stylish but not huge. No interest in Rolex & my budget would only secure even a half decent one. I like Brietling & TAG, but no real knowledge of other brands so open to suggestions & the best places to purchase?
> 
> Cheers


Whatever you do, do not get Rolex Seadweller at Â£2200. It's far too low key and probably won't lose enough value compared to a Â£2K Omega, or an in yer face Brietling (Hasselhof watch).

I have 3 different Seamasters, so they are far too common. :wink:










Maybe consider an IWC Spitfire - (subtle but v nice)

If you want a TAG, get a vintage (Heuer) one.


----------



## W7 PMC

Kell said:


> I thought you said you'd never spend more than Â£150 on a watch?
> 
> Regardless, the best deals tend to be through Duty Frees - though you can get some good prices if you're not fussy about what you want - ie happy to have 'a' Tag Heur rather than a Specific Tag. My missus managed to pick up a really nice looking Tag a couple of years ago for a third of the price - simply because they were discontinuing that face colour (but not that model).
> 
> Personally I prefer Breitling to Tag simply because at that time virtually everyone was buying Tags.
> 
> One thing I would say though is that if you only buy one good one (like I've done) be careful of getting a one that's too big. I don't wear suits that often, but when I do, my Breitling - at 14mm thick - doesn't always go under the cuffs of a dress shirt.


I did & i still honestly think it's crazy having such an expensive watch, but a few people have passed comment recently that they're surprised i don't have an expensive watch, more because of the car i drive as they'd have expected me to be a watch person as well (go figure).

Also i don't like jewellery so don't wear a necklace or bracelet (or ear-ring :lol: ) so i feel the time is right to move higher up the watch ladder as it's becoming more acceptable/expected that one should wear a quality timepiece.

Cheers os far, but could do with some more suggestions as i'm sure i've not covered all options off with just TAG or Breitling.


----------



## Johnnywb

I've got a Tag Kirium F1 and can't rate it highly enough. It's nice and discrete but still feels satisfacorily expensive. It's also pretty funky with it's ice blue backlit display. I've had mine nearly five years and whilst i don't wear it every day, i've never had a problem with it.


----------



## jampott

W7 PMC said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you said you'd never spend more than Â£150 on a watch?
> 
> Regardless, the best deals tend to be through Duty Frees - though you can get some good prices if you're not fussy about what you want - ie happy to have 'a' Tag Heur rather than a Specific Tag. My missus managed to pick up a really nice looking Tag a couple of years ago for a third of the price - simply because they were discontinuing that face colour (but not that model).
> 
> Personally I prefer Breitling to Tag simply because at that time virtually everyone was buying Tags.
> 
> One thing I would say though is that if you only buy one good one (like I've done) be careful of getting a one that's too big. I don't wear suits that often, but when I do, my Breitling - at 14mm thick - doesn't always go under the cuffs of a dress shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> I did & i still honestly think it's crazy having such an expensive watch, but a few people have passed comment recently that they're surprised i don't have an expensive watch, more because of the car i drive as they'd have expected me to be a watch person as well (go figure).
> 
> Also i don't like jewellery so don't wear a necklace or bracelet (or ear-ring :lol: ) so i feel the time is right to move higher up the watch ladder as it's becoming more acceptable/expected that one should wear a quality timepiece.
> 
> Cheers os far, but could do with some more suggestions as i'm sure i've not covered all options off with just TAG or Breitling.
Click to expand...

That absolutely stinks of keeping up with the Joneses. People think you should wear an expensive watch, so you go and buy one?


----------



## trev

jampott said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you said you'd never spend more than Â£150 on a watch?
> 
> Regardless, the best deals tend to be through Duty Frees - though you can get some good prices if you're not fussy about what you want - ie happy to have 'a' Tag Heur rather than a Specific Tag. My missus managed to pick up a really nice looking Tag a couple of years ago for a third of the price - simply because they were discontinuing that face colour (but not that model).
> 
> Personally I prefer Breitling to Tag simply because at that time virtually everyone was buying Tags.
> 
> One thing I would say though is that if you only buy one good one (like I've done) be careful of getting a one that's too big. I don't wear suits that often, but when I do, my Breitling - at 14mm thick - doesn't always go under the cuffs of a dress shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> I did & i still honestly think it's crazy having such an expensive watch, but a few people have passed comment recently that they're surprised i don't have an expensive watch, more because of the car i drive as they'd have expected me to be a watch person as well (go figure).
> 
> Also i don't like jewellery so don't wear a necklace or bracelet (or ear-ring :lol: ) so i feel the time is right to move higher up the watch ladder as it's becoming more acceptable/expected that one should wear a quality timepiece.
> 
> Cheers os far, but could do with some more suggestions as i'm sure i've not covered all options off with just TAG or Breitling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That absolutely stinks of keeping up with the Joneses. People think you should wear an expensive watch, so you go and buy one?
Click to expand...

hey leave us Joneses out of this :lol:


----------



## ronin

Depends on how much of a hurry you are in.
From what i can ascertain (not stalking) you travel around for business. Dubai has proven (at least for me) to be the best place to gain a considerable saving. EG: last year i saved Â£900 on an IWC Titanium Aquatimer, and also beat the UK waiting list of 4/6 months (though im sure this is UK dealer bull) to keep prices high.
As Gary said, you should seriously consider what you procure for the longevity of value, High Street Brands will not net you a good return should you need to sell on or trade up.
I suggest you get a copy of QP (or i will send you copy) before you rush in.
On another note, bought a Panerai on Friday and couldnt get a penny off, but in the long term i will gain if sold.


----------



## il padrino

www.blitzwatches.com might be worth a look, alternatively a cheap return flight to Saudi returning with a suitcase full of "replicas" to satisfy all of the joneses and moods . . . . .


----------



## tumshie

http://www.chrono24.com/

You might end up buying one of mine :wink:


----------



## jdn

jampott said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you said you'd never spend more than Â£150 on a watch?
> 
> Regardless, the best deals tend to be through Duty Frees - though you can get some good prices if you're not fussy about what you want - ie happy to have 'a' Tag Heur rather than a Specific Tag. My missus managed to pick up a really nice looking Tag a couple of years ago for a third of the price - simply because they were discontinuing that face colour (but not that model).
> 
> Personally I prefer Breitling to Tag simply because at that time virtually everyone was buying Tags.
> 
> One thing I would say though is that if you only buy one good one (like I've done) be careful of getting a one that's too big. I don't wear suits that often, but when I do, my Breitling - at 14mm thick - doesn't always go under the cuffs of a dress shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> I did & i still honestly think it's crazy having such an expensive watch, but a few people have passed comment recently that they're surprised i don't have an expensive watch, more because of the car i drive as they'd have expected me to be a watch person as well (go figure).
> 
> Also i don't like jewellery so don't wear a necklace or bracelet (or ear-ring :lol: ) so i feel the time is right to move higher up the watch ladder as it's becoming more acceptable/expected that one should wear a quality timepiece.
> 
> Cheers os far, but could do with some more suggestions as i'm sure i've not covered all options off with just TAG or Breitling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That absolutely stinks of keeping up with the Joneses. People think you should wear an expensive watch, so you go and buy one?
Click to expand...











Perhaps the one at the back of the herd with the sports suspension and uprated exhaust?

:wink:

And for those of you who saw this post when I messed up the link -


----------



## garyc

One has to really understand, want and appreciate the benefit of a quality timepiece.

Otherwise others might perceive one as a bit of a positional tosser. :wink:

"If you don't get it, don't get It."

anon.


----------



## johnnyboy

What about this cheeky chappy









It is a reliable time piece and the advanced calculator function comes in handy at the check out of your local Asda, not forgetting the calendar which means you will never miss that all important business meeting or birthday ever again.


----------



## jonah

Have to agree with Tim, you have nothing to prove and to buy an expensive watch just to be in with the in croud means you must be very insecure :?

I'm pissed and i'm in Dunblin having had one of the best nights i can recall , so if this touches a nerve I'm sorry 8)


----------



## garyc

jonah said:


> Have to agree with Tim, you have nothing to prove and to buy an expensive watch just to be in with the in croud means you must be very insecure :?
> 
> I'm pissed and i'm in Dunblin having had one of the best nights i can recall , so if this touches a nerve I'm sorry 8)


LOL

Pissed J eh? You don't say?

Hope you enjoyed and that head not too bad this am.

I had imbibed a little rioja myself. :wink:


----------



## Hilly10

Try these www.blowers-jewellers.co.uk . They are are great to deal with and have a great range. Kingcutter told me about them. I have purchased a Brietling and a Omega Speed master from them. Each time was a pleasure :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC

jampott said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you said you'd never spend more than Â£150 on a watch?
> 
> Regardless, the best deals tend to be through Duty Frees - though you can get some good prices if you're not fussy about what you want - ie happy to have 'a' Tag Heur rather than a Specific Tag. My missus managed to pick up a really nice looking Tag a couple of years ago for a third of the price - simply because they were discontinuing that face colour (but not that model).
> 
> Personally I prefer Breitling to Tag simply because at that time virtually everyone was buying Tags.
> 
> One thing I would say though is that if you only buy one good one (like I've done) be careful of getting a one that's too big. I don't wear suits that often, but when I do, my Breitling - at 14mm thick - doesn't always go under the cuffs of a dress shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> I did & i still honestly think it's crazy having such an expensive watch, but a few people have passed comment recently that they're surprised i don't have an expensive watch, more because of the car i drive as they'd have expected me to be a watch person as well (go figure).
> 
> Also i don't like jewellery so don't wear a necklace or bracelet (or ear-ring :lol: ) so i feel the time is right to move higher up the watch ladder as it's becoming more acceptable/expected that one should wear a quality timepiece.
> 
> Cheers so far, but could do with some more suggestions as i'm sure i've not covered all options off with just TAG or Breitling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That absolutely stinks of keeping up with the Joneses. People think you should wear an expensive watch, so you go and buy one?
Click to expand...

Perhaps a little, but why else do we buy nice things? an aspect of keeping up & self gratification is what life is all about. If not, we'd all be driving Mondeos, watching Black & White portable TV's, playing on our Atari consoles & never want more. :lol:

It's more that i'm perhaps ready to invest in a decent watch & it appears i'm far from alone in my thinking (just check this forum out). I now wear suits again most of the working week (new companies dress code) so i've come to realise that a stylish & more up-market watch is a nice thing to own & wear.

Finally, it's my money & i can do what the fcuk i like with it :lol: :wink:

What watch do you wear?


----------



## W7 PMC

jonah said:


> Have to agree with Tim, you have nothing to prove and to buy an expensive watch just to be in with the in croud means you must be very insecure :?
> 
> I'm pissed and i'm in Dunblin having had one of the best nights i can recall , so if this touches a nerve I'm sorry 8)


Must be & that's why i drive a Â£70K car as i'm insecure & have a small penis. :lol: :lol:

I'm changing my perspective on watches & even my wife has got to mentioning that i should really own/wear a more expensive timepiece & given her spending patterns, it's a rare moment that she wants to me to spend money on myself.

I'm hardly the kind of person that is going to spend the next 12mths wearing short sleeved shirts so everyone can see the bling on my wrist. No desire to prove anything just warming to the idea or such a purchase (not decided though).


----------



## W7 PMC

Cheers to all those who provided me with some relevant information & feedback


----------



## jbell

Omega Seamaster but not the blue faced ones (Bond) or an Omega Constellation


----------



## Kell

garyc said:


> Whatever you do, do not get Rolex Seadweller at Â£2200. It's far too low key and probably won't lose enough value compared to a Â£2K Omega, or an in yer face Brietling (Hasselhof watch).
> 
> I have 3 different Seamasters, so they are far too common. :wink:
> 
> Maybe consider an IWC Spitfire - (subtle but v nice)
> 
> If you want a TAG, get a vintage (Heuer) one.


You see - it's all about personal taste. I'd never buy a Rolex as my only watch because of all the people that I see wearing them. Despite Gary's protestations, I equate Rolex ownership to one-upmanship in many cases. :?

HAving said that, my choice of a Breitling is hardly subtle, or low-key. Though I have to say at the time I bought mine, I didn't know anyone else with one, but knew probably 20-30 people with Tags and several with Rolexes.

To me, the Breitling still looks better, but then it would be a dull world if we all liked the same things. And it's lost no money either. Hasn't gained in value, but I could still sell it SH for what I paid for it.


----------



## garyc

It is snob value I admit. The only Rolexs worth having for me are the Submariner, Seadweller or Daytona cosmograph - these are made in very limited numbers and from a dealer one has to wait 2-5 years (Cosmograph) to 'join the club'. Forget the Oyster perpetual GMT, Yachtmaster etc - they are far too readily available.

Yep that's one upmanship. But the product is considered by afficianados to be 'more classic' than Breitling (who for example do not make their own movements).

But don't take my word for it. From the Unofficial Breitling FAQ site (informative site BTW):
http://people.timezone.com/breitling/bfaq/#B-11

QUOTE<<How does the SuperOcean Professional compare to the Rolex Sea-Dweller?

The biggest difference between these two models is perhaps the price, *although the Rolex no doubt is the true classic.* The Rolex costs more than twice as much as the Breitling. Nevertheless, people often compare these two watches when looking for a diver's watch. >>

you pays your money...

QUOTE<<What celebrities wear Breitlings?

Breitling's watches have been spotted on celebrities such as Jerry Seinfeld, Mel Gibson and Bruce Willis.>>










Nice.

And Rolex?



















I rest my case. :wink:

But I am glad not everyone wants the same or sees the same 'cool' in their timepiece.


----------



## head_ed

I watched Die Hard 1,2 & 3 back to back the other night - so I had better trade my Fossil up for a Breitling!

Seriously I would love a nice watch - but in my line of work I am always clambing around things, hanging off things & I know it would get damaged. I don't dress up often enough to spend a couple of grand on something that will stay in a box for 350 days of the year.

My Fossil Blue was about Â£100 and looks decent enough for smart/casual wear. I have a couple of 'dressier' watches that cost about the same for times when I have to be smart.


----------



## Kell

Ah well if you're going to go the celebity cool route then yes, Breitling falls by the wayside.

There was a feature in a mag I read a little while ago about the Breilting that has the international distress signal on it. Loads of B-listers are wearing it. 

But if you're going to go that route then I see your Paul Newman and raise you one Steve McQueen...surely the ultimate King of Cool would be Steve and an original Heuer Monaco:


----------



## Hilly10

I own 5 upmarket watches I feel undressed with out one on. and its nice to have a choice which one to wear given mood or where you are going. A nice time piece says more about a man then any thing else or so its said


----------



## Kell

I think shoes say more about you than watches, but there you go.


----------



## garyc

Kell said:


> Ah well if you're going to go the celebity cool route then yes, Breitling falls by the wayside.
> 
> There was a feature in a mag I read a little while ago about the Breilting that has the international distress signal on it. Loads of B-listers are wearing it.
> 
> But if you're going to go that route then I see your Paul Newman and raise you one Steve McQueen...surely the ultimate King of Cool would be Steve and an original Heuer Monaco:


Can't disagree with McCool McQueen - I used to have a Monaco but found it hard to wear and traded it.

One Breitling has an epribs transmitter - which is what some explorers and yachtsmen use.

However, quite how Internation Rescue can retrieve a B List celeb lost up their own arse, I am not sure. :wink:


----------



## Kell

garyc said:


> However, quite how Internation Rescue can retrieve a B List celeb lost up their own arse, I am not sure. :wink:


I think that's point they were making...


----------



## garyc

Kell said:


> I think shoes say more about you than watches, but there you go.


Not chav daps tho.


----------



## nutts

I bought my Breitling Blackbird about 6 years ago. The first time I saw it I knew it was the watch for me... it took me a while to pluck the courage up to go and buy it. I now wear it everywhere I go and whatever I'm doing (except cleaning the car :roll. I enjoy the watch. I bought it because I like it and not as an investment.
I'm not a watch collector and probably wouldn't lust after any old watch... I just saw this one and knew I had to have it


----------



## Kell

garyc said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think shoes say more about you than watches, but there you go.
> 
> 
> 
> Not chav daps tho.
Click to expand...

In the old days I might have risen to that bait, but fatherhood has mellowed me out. So there's hope for you too Gary.

Indeed, I've already noticed a change - you've even posted in the Jokes section a couple of times. I thought someone must have hacked your account.


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Kell said:


> I think shoes say more about you than watches, but there you go.


Something like these








from an old friend's website :wink:


----------



## garyc

Kell said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think shoes say more about you than watches, but there you go.
> 
> 
> 
> Not chav daps tho.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the old days I might have risen to that bait, but fatherhood has mellowed me out. So there's hope for you too Gary.
> 
> Indeed, I've already noticed a change - you've even posted in the Jokes section a couple of times. I thought someone must have hacked your account.
Click to expand...

Indeed. 52 posts on Jokes Forum since 2003 and some were almost funny. Damned hackers. That makes you more than 4 times funnier (by your own post count)

So there is hope for me yet.


----------



## W7 PMC

Hilly10 said:


> I own 5 upmarket watches I feel undressed with out one on. and its nice to have a choice which one to wear given mood or where you are going. A nice time piece says more about a man then any thing else or so its said


No intention of ever owning 5 upmarket timepieces & i'll certainly be keeping my current batch of decent but not upmarket watches for such times when wearing the quality timepiece is not approptiate such as slobbing around the house or at the gym. However my way of thinking has finally taken me along the lines of your statement above & that's what i hear from many other people.


----------



## garyc

W7 PMC said:


> Hilly10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I own 5 upmarket watches I feel undressed with out one on. and its nice to have a choice which one to wear given mood or where you are going. A nice time piece says more about a man then any thing else or so its said
> 
> 
> 
> No intention of ever owning 5 upmarket timepieces & i'll certainly be keeping my current batch of decent but not upmarket watches for such times when wearing the quality timepiece is not approptiate such as slobbing around the house or at the gym. However my way of thinking has finally taken me along the lines of your statement above & that's what i hear from many other people.
Click to expand...

Hmmm. If I could have _only_ 5...

1. Rolex steel Daytona Cosmograph
2. Rolex Seadweller
3. Vintage Omega Speedmaster Moon watch
4. Any Vintage Patek Phillipe dress watch
5. Dunhill Facet dress watch for best of modern designs.

About the price of a new M5 for that lot. But with zero depreciation. :wink:


----------



## jampott

W7 PMC said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you said you'd never spend more than Â£150 on a watch?
> 
> Regardless, the best deals tend to be through Duty Frees - though you can get some good prices if you're not fussy about what you want - ie happy to have 'a' Tag Heur rather than a Specific Tag. My missus managed to pick up a really nice looking Tag a couple of years ago for a third of the price - simply because they were discontinuing that face colour (but not that model).
> 
> Personally I prefer Breitling to Tag simply because at that time virtually everyone was buying Tags.
> 
> One thing I would say though is that if you only buy one good one (like I've done) be careful of getting a one that's too big. I don't wear suits that often, but when I do, my Breitling - at 14mm thick - doesn't always go under the cuffs of a dress shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> I did & i still honestly think it's crazy having such an expensive watch, but a few people have passed comment recently that they're surprised i don't have an expensive watch, more because of the car i drive as they'd have expected me to be a watch person as well (go figure).
> 
> Also i don't like jewellery so don't wear a necklace or bracelet (or ear-ring :lol: ) so i feel the time is right to move higher up the watch ladder as it's becoming more acceptable/expected that one should wear a quality timepiece.
> 
> Cheers so far, but could do with some more suggestions as i'm sure i've not covered all options off with just TAG or Breitling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That absolutely stinks of keeping up with the Joneses. People think you should wear an expensive watch, so you go and buy one?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Perhaps a little, but why else do we buy nice things? an aspect of keeping up & self gratification is what life is all about. If not, we'd all be driving Mondeos, watching Black & White portable TV's, playing on our Atari consoles & never want more. :lol:

It's more that i'm perhaps ready to invest in a decent watch & it appears i'm far from alone in my thinking (just check this forum out). I now wear suits again most of the working week (new companies dress code) so i've come to realise that a stylish & more up-market watch is a nice thing to own & wear.

Finally, it's my money & i can do what the fcuk i like with it :lol: :wink:

What watch do you wear?[/quote

Personally, I buy nice things because I like them. Not because of what other people might / might not think. Its always nice if people admire your taste, and any compliments are a bonus, but to buy things specifically because people are suggesting that you should? Hmmm I just don't get it. Well, I *do* get it, but I don't agree with it.

It *is* your money, you CAN do what the fcuk you like with it. That's entirely what I'm suggesting. What you SEEM to be doing is spending on what everyone ELSE suggests. That's just plain weird, if you ask me...

If you find a watch you drool over, and actually WANT (yourself) then of course its worth the money. But to do it to appease everyone around you? Not the best reason I can think of for shelling out Â£1500, if you ask me. Which you didn't. But I don't care


----------



## scoTTy

jampott said:


> Personally, I buy nice things because I like them. Not because of what other people might / might not think. Its always nice if people admire your taste, and any compliments are a bonus, but to buy things specifically because people are suggesting that you should? Hmmm I just don't get it. Well, I *do* get it, but I don't agree with it.
> 
> It *is* your money, you CAN do what the fcuk you like with it. That's entirely what I'm suggesting. What you SEEM to be doing is spending on what everyone ELSE suggests. That's just plain weird, if you ask me...
> 
> If you find a watch you drool over, and actually WANT (yourself) then of course its worth the money. But to do it to appease everyone around you? Not the best reason I can think of for shelling out Â£1500, if you ask me. Which you didn't. But I don't care


Jampott - thanks for writing that as you saved me a lot of typing.

Totally agree.

p.s. I sent my Tag off for service to one of the watch places recommended on here. This was a month or so ago and I've forgotten where it's gone!  HELP via PM would be appreciated rather than taking this thread off topic. :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy

Wallsendmag II said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think shoes say more about you than watches, but there you go.
> 
> 
> 
> Something like these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from an old friend's website :wink:
Click to expand...

Oooh - Camel toe   :lol:


----------



## Hilly10

Kell said:


> I think shoes say more about you than watches, but there you go.


I totally agree with you Kell, But my thinking is if you have taste and can afford a nice watch you would not go out in a sharp suit and wear Trainers :wink: My wife when people watching, marks people out of 10 on their shoes.


----------



## W7 PMC

scoTTy said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I buy nice things because I like them. Not because of what other people might / might not think. Its always nice if people admire your taste, and any compliments are a bonus, but to buy things specifically because people are suggesting that you should? Hmmm I just don't get it. Well, I *do* get it, but I don't agree with it.
> 
> It *is* your money, you CAN do what the fcuk you like with it. That's entirely what I'm suggesting. What you SEEM to be doing is spending on what everyone ELSE suggests. That's just plain weird, if you ask me...
> 
> If you find a watch you drool over, and actually WANT (yourself) then of course its worth the money. But to do it to appease everyone around you? Not the best reason I can think of for shelling out Â£1500, if you ask me. Which you didn't. But I don't care
> 
> 
> 
> Jampott - thanks for writing that as you saved me a lot of typing.
> 
> Totally agree.
> 
> p.s. I sent my Tag off for service to one of the watch places recommended on here. This was a month or so ago and I've forgotten where it's gone!  HELP via PM would be appreciated rather than taking this thread off topic. :wink:
Click to expand...

Lets try & put this in perspective a little.

I've no intention of buying a more expensive watch BECAUSE other people thing i should own one & as you say that's mad, however it's due to other people mentioning the fact i don't own a decent watch & they're surprised given my taste for cars, fashion (see clothes) & gadgets that got me thinking that perhaps I would like to own something a little more special on my wrist.

I'm not a follower & never have been, but i knew many on here are almost watch experts, so it seemed the perfect place to ask the question. If & it's a big if, i do decide to purchase one it will only be one that i like & the suggestions i asked for where just to widen my viewing potential as watches are not something i've much knowledge of. If someone said the best watch to own is a ******** i'd hardly buy one unless i liked it.

Also sometimes it's becuase of other peoples comments that one starts thinking about things in a different light, it's called listening & taking on board other peoples opinions. Sometimes we choose to ignore & sometimes it gets us thinking & this whole point about quality watches is one that got me thinking & given my wife has also made the point it's perhaps more valid than i 1st thought.


----------



## b3ves

I know TAG are not premier league, but if I were looking for a watch that says 'I've got a nice watch but I'm not a flash [email protected], honest', it would be this one:









RRP Â£1550.00, available for Â£1,265.00 including insured delivery at:
https://www.tagwatchesdirect.co.uk/twch ... 010.BA0786


----------



## Leg

I have 2 TAGS and I wear a Â£120 storm 9 times out of 10

Watches = emporers new clothes


----------



## b3ves

Leg said:


> I have 2 TAGS and I wear a Â£120 storm 9 times out of 10
> 
> Watches = emporers new clothes


Surely if it was a case of emporers (sic) new clothes, it wouldn't be able to tell the time?


----------



## jonah

Kell said:


> I think shoes say more about you than watches, but there you go.


If you want to know about a person look at thier finger nails and what they have acheived not their bloody shoes or what watch they wear, lets face it with the credit given out nowadays anyone can buy a decent watch or a pair of decent shoes or Car for that matter :?

Still in Dublin and still very pissed


----------



## Leg

b3ves said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have 2 TAGS and I wear a Â£120 storm 9 times out of 10
> 
> Watches = emporers new clothes
> 
> 
> 
> Surely if it was a case of emporers (sic) new clothes, it wouldn't be able to tell the time?
Click to expand...

And that is precisely the point, event a Â£120 storm keeps precise time without any intervention so, on that basis, anything more than Â£120 is purely for the brand.

I own 2 tags worth over 4k yet I wear my storm most of the time because i like it and its accurate.


----------



## b3ves

Leg said:


> b3ves said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have 2 TAGS and I wear a Â£120 storm 9 times out of 10
> 
> Watches = emporers new clothes
> 
> 
> 
> Surely if it was a case of emporers (sic) new clothes, it wouldn't be able to tell the time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that is precisely the point, event a Â£120 storm keeps precise time without any intervention so, on that basis, anything more than Â£120 is purely for the brand.
Click to expand...

Dodgy ground here given that if you applied the same logic to your car you would not be driving an Audi TT.


----------



## Leg

b3ves said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b3ves said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have 2 TAGS and I wear a Â£120 storm 9 times out of 10
> 
> Watches = emporers new clothes
> 
> 
> 
> Surely if it was a case of emporers (sic) new clothes, it wouldn't be able to tell the time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that is precisely the point, event a Â£120 storm keeps precise time without any intervention so, on that basis, anything more than Â£120 is purely for the brand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dodgy ground here given that if you applied the same logic to your car you would not be driving an Audi TT.
Click to expand...

Bollocks. The point is that the watch looks class and keeps accurate time. IE does the job, looks like quality yet costs nowt.

Name another car that looks class and performs like a TT for less money. Doesnt exist.


----------



## HighTT

garyc said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm. If I could have _only_ 5...
> 
> 1. Rolex steel Daytona Cosmograph
> 2. Rolex Seadweller
> 3. Vintage Omega Speedmaster Moon watch
> 4. Any Vintage Patek Phillipe dress watch
> 5. Dunhill Facet dress watch for best of modern designs.
> 
> About the price of a new M5 for that lot. But with zero depreciation. :wink:
Click to expand...

But with similar running costs :wink: 

I am lucky enough to have inherited various Patek, Vacheron
and Audemars watches from the 1940's and 1950's but when they go wrong the price of repair is outrageous


----------



## W7 PMC

b3ves said:


> I know TAG are not premier league, but if I were looking for a watch that says 'I've got a nice watch but I'm not a flash [email protected], honest', it would be this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RRP Â£1550.00, available for Â£1,265.00 including insured delivery at:
> https://www.tagwatchesdirect.co.uk/twch ... 010.BA0786


Rob, that's exactly the watch i was looking at on Saturday. They also do the same model with a blueish face which i believe is a kind of special edition & it looks lush. It's a little bigger than i'd like, but on my short-list if i decide to take the leap.


----------



## garyc

Leg said:


> b3ves said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b3ves said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have 2 TAGS and I wear a Â£120 storm 9 times out of 10
> 
> Watches = emporers new clothes
> 
> 
> 
> Surely if it was a case of emporers (sic) new clothes, it wouldn't be able to tell the time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that is precisely the point, event a Â£120 storm keeps precise time without any intervention so, on that basis, anything more than Â£120 is purely for the brand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dodgy ground here given that if you applied the same logic to your car you would not be driving an Audi TT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bollocks. The point is that the watch looks class and keeps accurate time. IE does the job, looks like quality yet costs nowt.
> 
> *Name another car that looks class and performs like a TT for less money. Doesnt exist*.
Click to expand...

OK who's going to start?


----------



## ronin

b3ves said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b3ves said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have 2 TAGS and I wear a Â£120 storm 9 times out of 10
> 
> Watches = emporers new clothes
> 
> 
> 
> Surely if it was a case of emporers (sic) new clothes, it wouldn't be able to tell the time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that is precisely the point, event a Â£120 storm keeps precise time without any intervention so, on that basis, anything more than Â£120 is purely for the brand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dodgy ground here given that if you applied the same logic to your car you would not be driving an Audi TT.
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: well said.


----------



## scoTTy

b3ves said:


>


That's really nice. If my watch has gone walkies then I may have to start looking for a replacement. :wink:


----------



## Leg

bollocks was a bit strong, sorry about that. Still stand by my point though. I think there are a lot of things in this day and age that get by on their badge and watches is one of them. As I said, I have watches thats cost thousands and one that cost Â£120, I prefer the Â£120 in terms of looks and it never needs adjusting.

The TT isnt the same. Ok its an Audi and its a TT but those badges are backed up by the cars build quality and quality of materials which are better than any other car in its class and below IMO. Some of the interior materials are just too nice for words.

Tellys are a damn good example, most are made by LG and then rebadged but you pay more for say a Sony one, even though its the same telly underneath. But of course, u have to have the right badge dont you!


----------



## garyc

scoTTy said:


> b3ves said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's really nice. If my watch has gone walkies then I may have to start looking for a replacement. :wink:
Click to expand...

The Heuer Carrera and Autavia is a true classic - I have been after the right 1964 Carrera for some time - but the reissues are imho the best of the current and reissued Tags (incl Monaco).










All you need to know about Carreras and V. informative:http://home.xnet.com/~cmaddox/heuer/articles/carrera_article/heuer_carrera_article.html

Oh, and it may or may not have a bearing on one's choice, but for the 'cool factor':



















Not a footballers watch. :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC

scoTTy said:


> b3ves said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's really nice. If my watch has gone walkies then I may have to start looking for a replacement. :wink:
Click to expand...

So as I DO LIKE that watch & the other similar Carrera variants available, is it safe to assume given my limited knowledge on such things, that this is a good quality watch & is not too bling & would retain some value if i decided to change in a few years??


----------



## garyc

HighTT said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm. If I could have _only_ 5...
> 
> 1. Rolex steel Daytona Cosmograph
> 2. Rolex Seadweller
> 3. Vintage Omega Speedmaster Moon watch
> 4. Any Vintage Patek Phillipe dress watch
> 5. Dunhill Facet dress watch for best of modern designs.
> 
> About the price of a new M5 for that lot. But with zero depreciation. :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But with similar running costs :wink:
> 
> I am lucky enough to have inherited various Patek, Vacheron
> and Audemars watches from the 1940's and 1950's but when they go wrong the price of repair is outrageous
Click to expand...

Not jealous. :wink:


----------



## garyc

W7 PMC said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b3ves said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's really nice. If my watch has gone walkies then I may have to start looking for a replacement. :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So as I DO LIKE that watch & the other similar Carrera variants available, is it safe to assume given my limited knowledge on such things, that this is a good quality watch & is not too bling & would retain some value if i decided to change in a few years??
Click to expand...

Middling price band Tag reissues do not hold value in same way as vintage models or limited Rolex's. But fyi I bought a Tag heuer 9000 chronometer in 1993 for Â£1400. I was offered Â£800 trade against new Yachtmaster last year. So that is not bad. A Rolex Submariner or Seadweller would retain 100% of invoice. A Daytona will retain up to 50% premium even for older models. So these are in effect cheap watches to own.

The cost and value in a watch, is in the movement which is why whatever the brand, movement-based watches always hold better value than quartz items. Tag movements are condisered amongst the very best.

The reason that movements hold so much fascination for so many goes back to John Harrison and his quest for Longitude. Watch movements are still at the very zenith of human mechanical engineering achievements. If you read about Harrisons quest for accurate mechanical time keeping, you can see how it shaped our exploration and latterly exploitation of our planet.

Not every gets it.

But you still have to like and want the watch, and that is a very personal decision. And a quality watch if not always a financial investment, is an investment in yourself.


----------



## W7 PMC

garyc said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b3ves said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's really nice. If my watch has gone walkies then I may have to start looking for a replacement. :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So as I DO LIKE that watch & the other similar Carrera variants available, is it safe to assume given my limited knowledge on such things, that this is a good quality watch & is not too bling & would retain some value if i decided to change in a few years??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Middling price band Tag reissues do not hold value in same way as vintage models or limited Rolex's. But fyi I bought a Tag heuer 9000 chronometer in 1993 for Â£1400. I was offered Â£800 trade against new Yachtmaster last year. So that is not bad. A Rolex Submariner or Seadweller would retain 100% of invoice. A Daytona will retain up to 50% premium even for older models. So these are in effect cheap watches to own.
> 
> The cost and value in a watch, is in the movement which is why whatever the brand, movement-based watches always hold better value than quartz items. Tag movements are condisered amongst the very best.
> 
> The reason that movements hold so much fascination for so many goes back to John Harrison and his quest for Longitude. Watch movements are still at the very zenith of human mechanical engineering achievements. If you read about Harrisons quest for accurate mechanical time keeping, you can see how it shaped our exploration and latterly exploitation of our planet.
> 
> Not every gets it.
> 
> But you still have to like and want the watch, and that is a very personal decision. And a quality watch if not always a financial investment, is an investment in yourself.
Click to expand...

Cheers Gary,

As said i'm certainly not thinking of buying a watch as an investment & my decision will be based on more personal opinions, however i'm glad that this TAG Carrera is not a pup & that should i have a change of heart in a few years, at least it will have some value.


----------



## scoTTy

Strange but that sort of thing really puts me off. :?


----------



## W7 PMC

scoTTy said:


> Strange but that sort of thing really puts me off. :?


It does not bother me as we don't move in the same circles anymore :lol:


----------



## b3ves

garyc said:


> Middling price band Tag reissues do not hold value in same way as vintage models or limited Rolex's. But fyi I bought a Tag heuer 9000 chronometer in 1993 for Â£1400. I was offered Â£800 trade against new Yachtmaster last year. So that is not bad. A Rolex Submariner or Seadweller would retain 100% of invoice. A Daytona will retain up to 50% premium even for older models. So these are in effect cheap watches to own.


Gary, can you recommend a jeweller that will take recent middling price band watches in part exchange?

I want a watch like Paul Clarkson as he obviously has good taste 

Cheers
Rob


----------



## Carlos

I bought myself a Breitling Headwind when I was 30. I love the watch but if I did it again I would want something smaller. As Kell says it doesn't fit under cufflink shirts and even some button-cuff shirts. As a result I don't wear it every day. This makes me wear it even less as it needs to be rewound and I can't be arsed. I know you can get watch winders.

Head Ed - it does seem strong though - I have clanged it several times on metal objects (eg railings) and always cringed but so far it hasn't been damaged at all. I think they are made from very hard metal.

I was lucky enough to get it almost half price so with luck it will have held that value.


----------



## W7 PMC

b3ves said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Middling price band Tag reissues do not hold value in same way as vintage models or limited Rolex's. But fyi I bought a Tag heuer 9000 chronometer in 1993 for Â£1400. I was offered Â£800 trade against new Yachtmaster last year. So that is not bad. A Rolex Submariner or Seadweller would retain 100% of invoice. A Daytona will retain up to 50% premium even for older models. So these are in effect cheap watches to own.
> 
> 
> 
> Gary, can you recommend a jeweller that will take recent middling price band watches in part exchange?
> 
> I want a watch like Paul Clarkson as he obviously has good taste
> 
> Cheers
> Rob
Click to expand...

I don't get it :? so perhaps the irony is lost on me


----------



## b3ves

W7 PMC said:


> b3ves said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Middling price band Tag reissues do not hold value in same way as vintage models or limited Rolex's. But fyi I bought a Tag heuer 9000 chronometer in 1993 for Â£1400. I was offered Â£800 trade against new Yachtmaster last year. So that is not bad. A Rolex Submariner or Seadweller would retain 100% of invoice. A Daytona will retain up to 50% premium even for older models. So these are in effect cheap watches to own.
> 
> 
> 
> Gary, can you recommend a jeweller that will take recent middling price band watches in part exchange?
> 
> I want a watch like Paul Clarkson as he obviously has good taste
> 
> Cheers
> Rob
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't get it :? so perhaps the irony is lost on me
Click to expand...

I suggested a watch because I liked it and you said it was the one you were already considering. It wasn't meant to be cryptic


----------



## r14n

And if anyone wants a storage / display case for their collection. 
( or travel boxes / pouches & watch winders ) 
my Father-in-law sells them for a hobby / beer money in his retirement.

( he deals on ebay but could always cut out the middle man ! )


----------



## garyc

b3ves said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Middling price band Tag reissues do not hold value in same way as vintage models or limited Rolex's. But fyi I bought a Tag heuer 9000 chronometer in 1993 for Â£1400. I was offered Â£800 trade against new Yachtmaster last year. So that is not bad. A Rolex Submariner or Seadweller would retain 100% of invoice. A Daytona will retain up to 50% premium even for older models. So these are in effect cheap watches to own.
> 
> 
> 
> Gary, can you recommend a jeweller that will take recent middling price band watches in part exchange?
> 
> I want a watch like Paul Clarkson as he obviously has good taste
> 
> Cheers
> Rob
Click to expand...

Rob,

I have been using Alexanders of Farnham for some years for a number of brands (Rolex, Omega, Tag). You may have seen their ads in the glossy supps - "Buy a Speedmaster for x per month etc."

The key to their deal was that any watch you buy from them they will give you 100% of purchase price within 5 years against any new watch, as long as the new watch costs 50% more. That has been a good deal.

However I just checked there web site and it appears they may have repositioned themselves downmarket! So I may have to look also. 

I have no personal experince but a mate has used watchfinder.co.uk to good effect. You can stick you own watch details on the online form and in notes put what you are after, and they come back with a price.

They have what you are looking for:

http://tag-heuer.watchfinder.co.uk/classic_carrera/cv2010.ba0786/m2578.aspx

And exactly what I am looking for:

http://rolex.watchfinder.co.uk/daytona_cosmograph/116520_white_dial_oyster/c346.aspx
Although it may still be cheaper to fly to Dubai and but one off the sholf from a pukka dealer (no trade ins there tho..)

Of course they are traders and as for cars, they trade to make money, but we all know that. Not being a franchised dealer may deter some. Most swiss A brands hate web traders.

Alternatively, Blitz watches (Matt?) have been around here and I think can offer deals, as he offerd to source me a Seadweller a few years ago.

http://www.blitzwatches.co.uk/

High Street Goldsmiths etc not really in this market area.

I do really like this variant tho:


----------



## Kell

That's actually really nice.

Group buy anyone?


----------



## ronin

garyc said:


> Although it may still be cheaper to fly to Dubai and but one off the sholf from a pukka dealer (no trade ins there tho..)


http://www.seddiqi.com/home.htm.
Open to barter :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC

b3ves said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b3ves said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Middling price band Tag reissues do not hold value in same way as vintage models or limited Rolex's. But fyi I bought a Tag heuer 9000 chronometer in 1993 for Â£1400. I was offered Â£800 trade against new Yachtmaster last year. So that is not bad. A Rolex Submariner or Seadweller would retain 100% of invoice. A Daytona will retain up to 50% premium even for older models. So these are in effect cheap watches to own.
> 
> 
> 
> Gary, can you recommend a jeweller that will take recent middling price band watches in part exchange?
> 
> I want a watch like Paul Clarkson as he obviously has good taste
> 
> Cheers
> Rob
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't get it :? so perhaps the irony is lost on me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suggested a watch because I liked it and you said it was the one you were already considering. It wasn't meant to be cryptic
Click to expand...

Sorry Rob, must be the heat but i think i see a little irony in their somewhere. :lol: I think i'd said in my initial post that i'd seen/liked/was considering a couple of the Carrera models.

Anyhow, i'm going to have a closer look at a few of the TAG Carrera styles & a couple of the Rolex's (not sure Rolex is really for me though). I'll wear a suit & see how they feel look 8)


----------



## garyc

W7 PMC said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strange but that sort of thing really puts me off. :?
> 
> 
> 
> It does not bother me as we don't move in the same circles anymore :lol:
Click to expand...

How about this one then? Does she put you off?










I'd like to move in her circle. :twisted:


----------



## Neil

Got me looking at watches again now :roll:

Had my Tag for years now, still love it, but fancy a new one, and liked the look of this. Yeah, I know it won't hold it's value like a Rolex etc etc, but I like the understated simplicity of it, not seen it before....










Are all Tag's automatic these days, or just specific ranges? Dunno if I'd really want an auto, presume you'd need to wear it every day? :?


----------



## scoTTy

garyc said:


> How about this one then? Does she put you off?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to move in her circle. :twisted:


She puts me off thinking about watches! :wink:


----------



## jampott

People keep telling me they're surprised I don't drive a BMW. :roll:  :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC

jampott said:


> People keep telling me they're surprised I don't drive a BMW. :roll:  :lol:


My thoughts exactly :lol:


----------



## b3ves

Can't delete post so have edited content now that I've decided to keep my watch after all. Carrera looked great in pictures, but far too big and chunky in the metal.

Cheers
Rob


----------



## DW225

b3ves said:


> Any takers? If so, please IM


Did you mean to post this on a different forum Rob? :wink:


----------



## b3ves

DW225 said:


> b3ves said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any takers? If so, please IM
> 
> 
> 
> Did you mean to post this on a different forum Rob? :wink:
Click to expand...

Oops, I'm new to this forum lark 

Post now edited accordingly

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=67186

Cheers
Rob


----------



## DW225

b3ves said:


> DW225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b3ves said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any takers? If so, please IM
> 
> 
> 
> Did you mean to post this on a different forum Rob? :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oops, I'm new to this forum lark
> 
> Post now edited accordingly
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=67186
> 
> Cheers
> Rob
Click to expand...

Sorry m8.....you WERE referring to the watch after all! :roll:

Please excuse me.....it's a Friday and I'm in one of those moods!


----------



## silkman

Don't know if you yet made up your mind W7 PMC but at a little over your budget a nice Certier Pasha 38 can be had.

IMO it's a fantastic watch in stainless steel.


----------



## garyc

jampott said:


> People keep telling me they're surprised I don't drive a BMW. :roll:  :lol:


I'm not. They are drivers' cars. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Leg

silkman said:


> Don't know if you yet made up your mind W7 PMC but at a little over your budget a nice Certier Pasha 38 can be had.
> 
> IMO it's a fantastic watch in stainless steel.


Now thats a nice watch, hmm may sell my Tags.


----------



## W7 PMC

Leg said:


> silkman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know if you yet made up your mind W7 PMC but at a little over your budget a nice Certier Pasha 38 can be had.
> 
> IMO it's a fantastic watch in stainless steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now thats a nice watch, hmm may sell my Tags.
Click to expand...

I was thinking the same & it must be fairly rare. Can't find one on the Net so no idea what it costs.


----------



## m4ttc

I quite like this one

http://www.blitzwatches.com/productdetail.asp?productid=2662


----------



## Neil

Do we (TTF/TTOC) still get a discount at Blitz? (definitely used to)


----------



## a18eem

hi,

It depends on your taste,budget and reason for ownership of a fine timepiece.

Resale value... Rolex sub. in steel or seadweller or if you can afford it a daytona in steel.These watches are like ' currency ' you can part ex or sell them anywhere in the world at approx. the same price a little less than you bought them for. They are not the nicest looking or feeling watch but are classy .

For looks and presence I would say a Breitling or a Panerai... the Breitling is a very heavy /sturdy and beautiful looking watch at a very reasonable price compared to what is on the market for what you get but will drop more in value than the Panerai,which in my eyes is slightly overpriced but very nice...I may get one soon to add to my collection.

For a watch that has everything above and is discreet but has the wow factor to watch buffs... something like an IWC or Jaeger le Coultre/
Zetith /Ulysee Nardin and if you really want to push the boat out ...
Audemars Piguet .

Reasonable good watches and common are the Omega and Tag,they both drop in value slightly more than the others mentioned above.Both brands do make some beautiful timepieces .

I know it is a very hard decison as to which ONE to buy... I got the watch bug a few years ago and now have many in my collection and still want more !!
Good luck with your decision..which ever you get I wish you many years of satisfaction. Don't forget the automatic watches need to be serviced
by the main dealers every 2 years!! :evil:


----------



## HighTT

a18eem said:


> Rolex sub. in steel or seadweller or if you can afford it a daytona in steel....... They are not the nicest looking or feeling watch but are classy .


So if they don't look nice and they don't feel nice,
why are they considered classy :? :? :? :? :? :? :? :?

To me the car equivalent of a Rolex is a Jaguar :wink:


----------



## b3ves

b3ves said:


> I know TAG are not premier league, but if I were looking for a watch that says 'I've got a nice watch but I'm not a flash [email protected], honest', it would be this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RRP Â£1550.00, available for Â£1,265.00 including insured delivery at:
> https://www.tagwatchesdirect.co.uk/twch ... 010.BA0786


I went to have a look/try of one of these on Saturday and almost didn't bother trying it on. It must be half an inch thick and the face is far too big for my skinny wrists. [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]


----------



## vagman

Hilly10 said:


> I own 5 upmarket watches I feel undressed with out one on. and its nice to have a choice which one to wear given mood or where you are going. A nice time piece says more about a man then any thing else or so its said


What absolute fucking bollocks. :?


----------



## jampott

vagman said:


> Hilly10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I own 5 upmarket watches I feel undressed with out one on. and its nice to have a choice which one to wear given mood or where you are going. A nice time piece says more about a man then any thing else or so its said
> 
> 
> 
> What absolute fucking bollocks. :?
Click to expand...

Tee hee.

Maybe he thought people expected him to say it, so went right ahead... :lol:


----------



## a18eem

HighTT said:


> a18eem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rolex sub. in steel or seadweller or if you can afford it a daytona in steel....... They are not the nicest looking or feeling watch but are classy .
> 
> 
> 
> So if they don't look nice and they don't feel nice,
> why are they considered classy :? :? :? :? :? :? :? :?
> 
> To me the car equivalent of a Rolex is a Jaguar :wink:
Click to expand...

Let me explain...they have been making the sub for more than 50 years without really changing it too much .This makes it a classic yet modern if you understand .There is a 2 year waiting list on the sub. in steel causing the resale values to stay high. Because they haven't really changed the design much in 50 years others watchmakers have since produced many 
better looking designs and functions.
For the same money as the sub. you can get some really fantistic looking watches with different functions etc. and many other watches feel a lot more heavy,solid and sturdy.
50 years ago the sub. was a very big deal in every way including size.

Its like buying an expensive car without aircon,electric windows etc..

Hope this helps a bit. :wink:


----------



## a18eem

vagman said:


> Hilly10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A nice time piece says more about a man then any thing else or so its said
> 
> 
> 
> What absolute fucking bollocks. :?
Click to expand...

 Yes there is a saying like that. :!: and that :!:


----------



## HighTT

a18eem said:


> HighTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a18eem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rolex sub. in steel or seadweller or if you can afford it a daytona in steel....... They are not the nicest looking or feeling watch but are classy .
> 
> 
> 
> So if they don't look nice and they don't feel nice,
> why are they considered classy :? :? :? :? :? :? :? :?
> 
> To me the car equivalent of a Rolex is a Jaguar :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me explain...they have been making the sub for more than 50 years without really changing it too much .This makes it a classic yet modern if you understand .There is a 2 year waiting list on the sub. in steel causing the resale values to stay high. Because they haven't really changed the design much in 50 years others watchmakers have since produced many
> better looking designs and functions.
> For the same money as the sub. you can get some really fantistic looking watches with different functions etc. and many other watches feel a lot more heavy,solid and sturdy.
> 50 years ago the sub. was a very big deal in every way including size.
> 
> Its like buying an expensive car without aircon,electric windows etc..
> 
> Hope this helps a bit. :wink:
Click to expand...

Ah ..... I was wrong    
A Rolex is not the Jaguar of the watch world ....
.....
it's a Morgan :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC

b3ves said:


> b3ves said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know TAG are not premier league, but if I were looking for a watch that says 'I've got a nice watch but I'm not a flash [email protected], honest', it would be this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RRP Â£1550.00, available for Â£1,265.00 including insured delivery at:
> https://www.tagwatchesdirect.co.uk/twch ... 010.BA0786
> 
> 
> 
> I went to have a look/try of one of these on Saturday and almost didn't bother trying it on. It must be half an inch thick and the face is far too big for my skinny wrists. [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]
Click to expand...

Very true, but it's a stunning watch.

The Cartier on here that someone posted looks good, but i can't bloody find one anywhere & i'm now thinking that TAG is perhaps not the way to go due in main to their size. Me thinks it will take quite some time for me to make any decision to buy.


----------



## alexasTT

neil1003 said:


> Got me looking at watches again now :roll:
> 
> Had my Tag for years now, still love it, but fancy a new one, and liked the look of this. Yeah, I know it won't hold it's value like a Rolex etc etc, but I like the understated simplicity of it, not seen it before....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are all Tag's automatic these days, or just specific ranges? Dunno if I'd really want an auto, presume you'd need to wear it every day? :?


this is the carrera that i have.a classic watch thats a good size to wear with a shirt and a suit.


----------



## jdn

W7 PMC said:


> Very true, but it's a stunning watch.
> 
> The Cartier on here that someone posted looks good, but i can't bloody find one anywhere & i'm now thinking that TAG is perhaps not the way to go due in main to their size. Me thinks it will take quite some time for me to make any decision to buy.


But only a month until the first mod...TAG remap perhaps? :wink:


----------



## Hilly10

vagman said:


> Hilly10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I own 5 upmarket watches I feel undressed with out one on. and its nice to have a choice which one to wear given mood or where you are going. A nice time piece says more about a man then any thing else or so its said
> 
> 
> 
> What absolute fucking bollocks. :?
Click to expand...

You Ignorant twat. I bet you wear a 10 quid Casio


----------



## jampott

Hilly10 said:


> vagman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hilly10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I own 5 upmarket watches I feel undressed with out one on. and its nice to have a choice which one to wear given mood or where you are going. A nice time piece says more about a man then any thing else or so its said
> 
> 
> 
> What absolute fucking bollocks. :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You Ignorant twat. I bet you wear a 10 quid Casio
Click to expand...

Arguably more kitsch and far less pretentious... :roll: :wink: :-*


----------



## W7 PMC

Too many green eyed monsters on here at the moment. :lol:

I've scrapped my intention to upgrade to a better quality watch, as KMP thinks i have my head up my arse & i'm a conceited tosser so best not fuel the fire :lol: :lol:

Heaven forbid i purchase anything nice :lol:


----------



## jampott

W7 PMC said:


> Too many green eyed monsters on here at the moment. :lol:
> 
> I've scrapped my intention to upgrade to a better quality watch, as KMP thinks i have my head up my arse & i'm a conceited tosser so best not fuel the fire :lol: :lol:
> 
> Heaven forbid i purchase anything nice :lol:


Good man. For the money you've saved on the watch, you can atone by buying a Clio.


----------



## W7 PMC

jampott said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too many green eyed monsters on here at the moment. :lol:
> 
> I've scrapped my intention to upgrade to a better quality watch, as KMP thinks i have my head up my arse & i'm a conceited tosser so best not fuel the fire :lol: :lol:
> 
> Heaven forbid i purchase anything nice :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Good man. For the money you've saved on the watch, you can atone by buying a Clio.
Click to expand...

Would rather buy Nicole  :twisted: Not really into French


----------



## vlastan

W7 PMC said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too many green eyed monsters on here at the moment. :lol:
> 
> I've scrapped my intention to upgrade to a better quality watch, as KMP thinks i have my head up my arse & i'm a conceited tosser so best not fuel the fire :lol: :lol:
> 
> Heaven forbid i purchase anything nice :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Good man. For the money you've saved on the watch, you can atone by buying a Clio.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would rather buy Nicole  :twisted: Not really into French
Click to expand...

French women or French kissing and cavorting? :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC

Sorry in advance for dragging this back up, however whilst shopping today at The Trafford Centre, i happened across a watch that caught my eye (Baume & Mercier 8502) & after trying it on, have decided it's one i like very much.

Linky: http://www.aatime.com/productdetail.asp?productid=3863

Now it's from a Watchmaker i've never heard of, but that's more my ignorance than anything else, so i have 2 questions.

Firstly, is this a good quality watchmaker & a reasonably desirable watch in the general league of watches against Tag & Omega etc.?

Secondly the retailer wanted just over Â£1800 for the watch & i've found it on-line as per the link attached for Â£1350, now i'm off to San Francisco next Saturday on business & will get both some Duty Free time both ends & some time for a little Mall shopping whilst in San Fran, so is this watch likely to be available over their & if so is it likely to be cheaper what with the exchange rate etc.?? I've tried looking at a couple of US sites but can't seem to find the watch.

Ta muchly in advance.


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

W7 PMC said:


> Sorry in advance for dragging this back up, however whilst shopping today at The Trafford Centre, i happened across a watch that caught my eye (Baume & Mercier 8502) & after trying it on, have decided it's one i like very much.
> 
> Linky: http://www.aatime.com/productdetail.asp?productid=3863
> 
> Now it's from a Watchmaker i've never heard of, but that's more my ignorance than anything else, so i have 2 questions.
> 
> Firstly, is this a good quality watchmaker & a reasonably desirable watch in the general league of watches against Tag & Omega etc.?
> 
> Secondly the retailer wanted just over Â£1800 for the watch & i've found it on-line as per the link attached for Â£1350, now i'm off to San Francisco next Saturday on business & will get both some Duty Free time both ends & some time for a little Mall shopping whilst in San Fran, so is this watch likely to be available over their & if so is it likely to be cheaper what with the exchange rate etc.?? I've tried looking at a couple of US sites but can't seem to find the watch.
> 
> Ta muchly in advance.


I've been lurking around this topic since the start , I've just become interested in watches after a friend brought a replica back from Thailand ,now unfortunately I want the real thing . My boss is into watches and said that watches are approx 30% less in the US . With $ going at 2 to the Â£ at work I can see a shopping trip in the offing when we are in Califronia next month


----------



## Hilly10

dont worry Baume & Mercier are good quality :wink:


----------



## scoTTy

W7 PMC said:


> Sorry in advance for dragging this back up, however whilst shopping today at The Trafford Centre, i happened across a watch that caught my eye (Baume & Mercier 8502) & after trying it on, have decided it's one i like very much.
> 
> Linky: http://www.aatime.com/productdetail.asp?productid=3863


It just proves how personal watch choice can be. To me it looks like it's plastic covered in a cheap chrome. :?


----------



## garyc

Paul, if you are off to the US, you will find same watch $ price as you will Â£ price here. ie Â£1000 watch for $1000.

B&M are highly respectable watchmakers better know for dress watches. I dont personally dig their sports models (too pastiche from Rolex et al).

With the exchange rate as it is, just go get that Tag Carrera and wear it home to avoid duty. You'll also get the benefit of full warranty.


----------



## jonah

Hilly10 said:


> vagman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hilly10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I own 5 upmarket watches I feel undressed with out one on. and its nice to have a choice which one to wear given mood or where you are going. A nice time piece says more about a man then any thing else or so its said
> 
> 
> 
> What absolute fucking bollocks. :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You Ignorant twat. I bet you wear a 10 quid Casio
Click to expand...

Probably keeps better time :wink:


----------



## HighTT

garyc said:


> You'll also get the benefit of full warranty.


My Vacheron warranty ran out a few years ago 8) :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC

garyc said:


> Paul, if you are off to the US, you will find same watch $ price as you will Â£ price here. ie Â£1000 watch for $1000.
> 
> B&M are highly respectable watchmakers better know for dress watches. I dont personally dig their sports models (too pastiche from Rolex et al).
> 
> With the exchange rate as it is, just go get that Tag Carrera and wear it home to avoid duty. You'll also get the benefit of full warranty.


Point taken, so i'll defer purchase until i've been state side. It is personal choice & although the Tag Carrera was my 1st choice, the face is just a touch too big. If i had sausage fingers & tree trunk wrists then perhaps it would look OK, but my wrists are fairly slim so the Carrera looks a little too big. Also the Jeweller stated that 2 people had just bought the same model of Carrera i was looking at only a few mins earlier :?

The B&M caught my attention initially as i'd never heard of them or seen them before (Goldsmiths in Trafford Centre said they're the only retailer in the North West so that explains that).

Will buying any quality watch in the US, provide me a full warranty that can be used over here?


----------



## ronin

Most high end brands will carry an International warranty so you need not worry.
Most have to go back to vendor for official recorded service (with a few exceptions).


----------



## W7 PMC

ronin said:


> Most high end brands will carry an International warranty so you need not worry.
> Most have to go back to vendor for official recorded service (with a few exceptions).


Cheers, so will having the watch serviced at an authorised vendor, but not the original vendor have any implications on the warranty??


----------



## ronin

W7 PMC said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most high end brands will carry an International warranty so you need not worry.
> Most have to go back to vendor for official recorded service (with a few exceptions).
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers, so will having the watch serviced at an authorised vendor, but not the original vendor have any implications on the warranty??
Click to expand...

No, thats the right way. A few brands just have centers you take them too, but all they do is send them back to the vendor for servicing, i guess its just to save you the hassle, and risk of sending it yourself direct.


----------



## jwball

garyc said:


> Yep that's one upmanship. But the product is considered by afficianados to be 'more classic' than Breitling (who for example do not make their own movements).


Until recently Rolex used Valjoux movements in the Daytona, does this make them less classic too?


----------



## Hilly10

I send my Omegas direct to UK HQ in Southampton for sevicing first class service and 12 months waranty if any thing goes wrong afterwards.


----------



## R6B TT

TAGs go back to LVMH in Manchester - I've just got mine back from a service and battery change, they did a good job and it looks nearly as good as new (well I was too tight to pay the ridiculous Â£175 for a replacement gold plated bezel which has worn a bit over 10 years)


----------



## garyc

jwball said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep that's one upmanship. But the product is considered by afficianados to be 'more classic' than Breitling (who for example do not make their own movements).
> 
> 
> 
> Until recently Rolex used Valjoux movements in the Daytona, does this make them less classic too?
Click to expand...

Since 2000 the Zenith movement was replaced by an in house movement. The subsequent 116520 stainless steel models are most desirable - if commanding a premium is indicative of desirability. I guess by that logic the original Zenith movement watches are in essence more 'classic'.


----------



## jwball

garyc said:


> jwball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep that's one upmanship. But the product is considered by afficianados to be 'more classic' than Breitling (who for example do not make their own movements).
> 
> 
> 
> Until recently Rolex used Valjoux movements in the Daytona, does this make them less classic too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since 2000 the Zenith movement was replaced by an in house movement. The subsequent 116520 stainless steel models are most desirable - if commanding a premium is indicative of desirability. I guess by that logic the original Zenith movement watches are in essence more 'classic'.
Click to expand...

Possibly so.

The only real way to tell is to ask a collector which one he'd sooner have.


----------



## jampott

Paul, with dainty wrists and girly hands, have you considered a ladies watch?


----------



## r1

On the subject of watches, does anyone know how to stop a leather strap from smelling??

It's getting a tad sweaty in the heat and starting to reek but I don't really want to replace it as a) it's only a year old and b) they're about Â£300 (Breitling).

Any suggestiosn welcome.


----------



## W7 PMC

jampott said:


> Paul, with dainty wrists and girly hands, have you considered a ladies watch?


Never said dainty, just not fat wrists :lol:

Pink aint my colour mate. 8)


----------



## garyc

r1 said:


> On the subject of watches, does anyone know how to stop a leather strap from smelling??
> 
> It's getting a tad sweaty in the heat and starting to reek but I don't really want to replace it as a) it's only a year old and b) they're about Â£300 (Breitling).
> 
> Any suggestiosn welcome.


Bit like one's shoes Dave, don't wear them (the same pair or same watch in this case) every single day. Sweat will rot the leather, whiffing is the pre-cursor to this. One solution is to loosen the strap fitting to allow your wrist to expand more in the heat.

Or revert to a steel bracelet.

Or buy a second watch.


----------



## jwball

garyc said:


> r1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the subject of watches, does anyone know how to stop a leather strap from smelling??
> 
> It's getting a tad sweaty in the heat and starting to reek but I don't really want to replace it as a) it's only a year old and b) they're about Â£300 (Breitling).
> 
> Any suggestiosn welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> Bit like one's shoes Dave, don't wear them (the same pair or same watch in this case) every single day. Sweat will rot the leather, whiffing is the pre-cursor to this. One solution is to loosen the strap fitting to allow your wrist to expand more in the heat.
> 
> Or revert to a steel bracelet.
> 
> Or buy a second watch.
Click to expand...

Can't go wrong with stainless!


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

garyc said:


> Paul, if you are off to the US, you will find same watch $ price as you will Â£ price here. ie Â£1000 watch for $1000.


That's what I thought!

Just had a month in the US and shocked to find the Omega I wanted was within a few pounds of what I would pay over here ...Â£1900 in UK $ 3900 in US. No chance at all of any discount in US - but UK official dealer can be haggled down by a few hundred.
Not sure on other makes though - a tad miffed

Dave


----------



## garyc

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paul, if you are off to the US, you will find same watch $ price as you will Â£ price here. ie Â£1000 watch for $1000.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I thought!
> 
> Just had a month in the US and shocked to find the Omega I wanted was within a few pounds of what I would pay over here ...Â£1900 in UK $ 3900 in US. No chance at all of any discount in US - but UK official dealer can be haggled down by a few hundred.
> Not sure on other makes though - a tad miffed
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Cars, watches, hi fi, electrical. Generally same pricing policies. If you can avoid duty then it is the ideal ocassion to buy that watch you want and save some money.

No warranty issues as long as you are in dealer network.

Your savings could pay for the flight.


----------



## dave_uk

I bought my Tag Carrera in Cyprus recently and saved over Â£300 on UK list price and about Â£50 of UK internet discount price :roll: :roll: :roll:

Must admit that I am chuffed to bits with it too 

dave_uk


----------



## W7 PMC

garyc said:


> Paul, if you are off to the US, you will find same watch $ price as you will Â£ price here. ie Â£1000 watch for $1000.
> 
> B&M are highly respectable watchmakers better know for dress watches. I dont personally dig their sports models (too pastiche from Rolex et al).
> 
> With the exchange rate as it is, just go get that Tag Carrera and wear it home to avoid duty. You'll also get the benefit of full warranty.


Gary, it aint working out that way.

Spent a few hours on Sunday trawling some stores & i've not yet found any B&M or Tag watches cheaper over here. Best i found on the B&M i like was $2600 which is Â£150 more expensive than the best on-line price i found in the UK.

I plan on trying alternative stores later this week, but i'm not hopeful of getting a bargain over here. Perhaps they're more expensive on the West Coast.


----------



## scoTTy

I've tracked down my watch! 

Which means I won't be shopping for a new one. :roll:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

My findings exactly from last month Paul...US$ price pretty much the same as UK prices with no interset in discounting.

Came home and managed to get a Â£475 discount off the selling price from a local authorised Omega dealer.
Also told that the prestige watch manufacturers are now pricing in local currency to give parity world wide.

Dave


----------



## Wallsendmag

Just found that the prices were the same when I was doing some research last night :? Even with 2 $  to the pound it wasn't any cheaper


----------



## Kell

Duty Free?


----------



## ronin

As said before, Dubai if you can hold out.


----------



## tumshie

Just back from Dubai and gave USD3200 for:

Luminor Marina 40mm
PAM00048

Similar to this one http://www.finestwatches.com/panerai-10153.html


----------



## W7 PMC

Kell said:


> Duty Free?


But i'm not sure the B&M is likely to be in a Duty Free shop, as out of 4 stores i tried over here, only 1 was an approved B&M dealer so not many outlets stock the watch.

Also i did get that store to knock $400 off the price, down from their RRP of $2995 to $2600 but that still worked out to about Â£1500 & i've seen the exact watch online in the UK for Â£1350 delivered.

My only worry is shelling out that much for an on-line transaction in the UK & whether the watch will be 100% genuine with all the relevant boxes, paperwork & guarantees.

I'm unlikely to be heading to Dubai on business in the next 12-18mths & can't see the wife approving a trip on my own just to buy a watch (nice idea though).


----------



## W7 PMC

Got it.

Secured the Baume & Mercier (as pictured earlier in the thread) for a price comparable to the best on-line UK price. However at least i know this one is 100% genuine, has a 2yr worldwide guarantee (3rd year dealer specific) & all it's correct papers etc.

Thanks to all those who helped & i guess this chapter is now complete


----------



## mac's TT

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## PATT

If not Dubai then try South Africa's Duty Free - Recently came back from a trip there and the value compared to Europe is massive.


----------



## Wallsendmag

I think I am going with the Tag Carrera as a 40th present ( well today anyway)


----------

